# Building the All Star 1508/2 "Lite"



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just finished building the All Star 1508/2 rod. The rod handles 4-10 oz with ease and was a pleasure to build.

More details to follow with photos...

Test run this weekend at SPSP for anyone who wants to check it out with my newly fixed Daiwa Grand Wave 30... I hit the beach before 5 AM and do not plan on staying past 10 AM unless the fish are hitting...

Hate to say it - this old, refurbished reel smokes! It'll spin for 15 seconds without stopping! Can't want to lug 6 oz with it and see how much distance I can get!

Sandcrab


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

What's the difference in the rod you've built and the 1508 I had built 2 years ago?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> Hate to say it - this old, refurbished reel smokes! It'll spin for 15 seconds without stopping! Can't want to lug 6 oz with it and see how much distance I can get!
> 
> Sandcrab


at least ya said it


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*And..*

...I'm using it now! I really liked the reel - just a little perterbed that it died after one year of use...

I got my eyes on the 525 Supermag now since a 7500 C3CT is so hard to find...! 

Sandcrab


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> ...I'm using it now! I really liked the reel - just a little perterbed that it died after one year of use...
> 
> I got my eyes on the 525 Supermag now since a 7500 C3CT is so hard to find...!
> 
> Sandcrab


I'll trade you mine 7500 ctc3 chrome for the daiwa GWZ...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Crawdaddy.Sandcrab , could prolly cast farther than you


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Crawdaddy.Sandcrab , could prolly cast farther than you


Get back on your yak....


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Two different types of rods*



tw said:


> What's the difference in the rod you've built and the 1508 I had built 2 years ago?


First rod I built was an All Star BESP 1265/2 - A 10 1/2' graphite rod capable of handling 1-3 oz (2 oz is the "sweet spot"). This rod was built coventional with a trigger grip for my ABU 6500 CS Mag reel loaded with 14 lb test mono. The main intent of this rod is to sling metal and light (1-3 oz) use. It smokes and the blank was only around 7 oz.

The newest All Star is the 1508, 2p/1pc 13 1/2' graphite rod capable of handling 4-10 oz. Not a real heaver, but fills the gap between the light stuff and my OM heavy heaver. This is matched up right now with the GW although I might replace this reel with the new Penn 525 Supermag.

Next year I'll probably build two rods - Another 1265/2 built for spinning and a Lami 1502 (The Ultimate Heaver).

The rod took a couple of weekends to build. I even have some fancy butt wraps. Will include photos once I figure how to decrease the size of them - It's a new camera.

I'll be at AI or IRI Jetty/3R's this weekend if the weather permits. Stop by and check them out.

Sandcrab


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*1508*

That rod you say is not a real heaver will throw 8 oz farther than that O.M. I would say.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*B8-N-8 at the most..*

I think that is the top limit although it can toss 10 oz if needed. It cast a 10 oz weight really nice during stress testing but I do not think I can use it beyond 8 oz (plus bait head, hook, swivel, etc.) - it seemed a little stressed just casting 8 oz.

The OM can handle a lot more TOTAL weight - probably up to 12 or 14 oz...The Lami 1502 can handle up to 16 oz!

But the 1508 at 13'2" can really sing!!

Sandcrab


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

have u thrown a lami 1502? i would NOT advise 16 oz... the 1509 is teh stick for lots of weight or the om... the 1502 is not a 10and bait stick, let alone 16


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i got an 'older' 1508.........it's now the 1507 ; good for 6& bait . they changed the rod a bit to make it more user friendly& named it 1508 , nice lite heaver . the 1502 wiil not throw 16 ' ;10 & bait is about the tops .
the go to nasty weather gonna put 1 out there no matter how bad the current is the 1509 ......
16oz & a head , i won't say i threw it , but i chucked it as far as i could  .allstar /breakaway changed their rods (especially the 1509) a couple of times . if i remember there are 4 versions of the 1509 .......
i was confused about the 1508 / 1507 thing untill i put them together & bent them both the old 1508 =the new 1507 .......
derf


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

What's the max, you've guys thrown on an uncut 1509? This rod can be a back breaker.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ive seen some pretty stupid s____t being thrown on a 1509.... 99% of the time, if 10 aint holdin go back home, so it dont really matter.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> ive seen some pretty stupid s____t being thrown on a 1509.... 99% of the time, if 10 aint holdin go back home, so it dont really matter.


  yup ........
derf


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

For tournament fishing I built a 1507, kept it full size and rung it with Fuji LCSG Lowriders in 20, 16, 12, 10, 8, 8. It is my medium weight distance rig and will throw 5/6 oz and bait a long, long way. (Does 640ft with 150gm OTG)

I use a Daiwa Tournament Surf QDII Basia reel loaded with 20lb tuffline xp with a 65lb tuffline xp shocker.

High Res Picture 200k+

A 13'-2" distance rod _and reel_ that weighs just a smidge over 34 ounces . . . gotta love it!


----------

